# Caught a few of these last night



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Decent sized at 25" was my biggest last night, got 2 more close to that size too.


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice fish .... what lake???


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

thats a big old male! nice fish!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

CarpCatMan said:


> Nice fish .... what lake???


Berlin, usually where I like to go.


----------

